# Renting in the "new" Greens?



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi there

My husband and I are moving to Dubai in 3 weeks. We are looking for an apartment with nice finishes and a good location. I think it has come down to the greens! As it's a stone-throw away from work in the media city, and the mid rises like Turia or high rises like Fairways offer better finishes and kitchens! and it looks right for us..

How is it to live there ? What ammenities/ gyms/ restaurants/ etc are there? Particularly what's close to my mentioned towers.. And is it hard to find parking for eventually two cars? Hubby also asking if there are basketball courts? 

Will be working in media city, is there a cross over without getting on sheik zayed?

Thanks


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Grazie said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband and I are moving to Dubai in 3 weeks. We are looking for an apartment with nice finishes and a good location. I think it has come down to the greens! As it's a stone-throw away from work in the media city, and the mid rises like Turia or high rises like Fairways offer better finishes and kitchens! and it looks right for us..
> 
> ...


Don't know much about the greens to comment, but what I will say you can forget about crossing over to media city. It's a long walk in the heat... You won't last 2 mins in the summer. Cabs are cheap and will cost you a min of 10 aed.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hi there
i live in the old greens.you are right about the car situation. hard to find a street parking available.only the spot that you get with your apartment. no sure about basketball courts but for sure a pool and gym.
their is a greens community center with a supermarket a couple of restaurants a walking distance from the buildings u mentioned and their is no need to get on SZR to get to media city.
salam


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback Samroo and HarryK!


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

To comment on Fairways towers: Pool is great, a good en well equipped gym. The view from apartment could be great to good depending on the floor & apartment number. Kitchen finishing is very cheap and low quality. Some apartments have problems due to construction errors like food smell & noise from other apartments. Having two cars is an nightmare as for the second car you have to be lucky to find a parking within in the Greens area. The area in greens is nice to go for a walk with nice greenery. A few restaurants & small shops & supermarket in the area.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Desertrose70 said:


> To comment on Fairways towers: Pool is great, a good en well equipped gym. The view from apartment could be great to good depending on the floor & apartment number. Kitchen finishing is very cheap and low quality. Some apartments have problems due to construction errors like food smell & noise from other apartments. Having two cars is an nightmare as for the second car you have to be lucky to find a parking within in the Greens area. The area in greens is nice to go for a walk with nice greenery. A few restaurants & small shops & supermarket in the area.


Oh. I thought the Fairways kitchen finishes looked pretty nice in pictures on Dubizzle... But I guess you can't really tell. What about Turia/Golf tower? Do they have the same finishes/problems as Fairways? Do you know?


----------

